# Started my Bridgeport J2 rebuild



## Charley Davidson (Aug 15, 2013)

Got it all broke down & ready to strip, The only significant wear on the ways were under the table where it could not be seen. Gonna get that scraped in, paint & reassemble the base after replacing any worn & needed parts. I still need the ram adapter and not sure what all I need for the head. Breaking it down by myself was a bit harry at times but got the job done.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Charley for what is going to be a great thread. :thumbsup: You'll have a nice machine when finished.


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like a lot of good projects going on at the Davidson machine shop!  

David


----------

